# [xorg] - Pb d'accélération 3D avec Radeon 7200 - [résolu]

## knoax

Bonjour tout le monde

Voila j'ai de nouveau un soucis.

J'ai une vieille carte vidéo qui est:

```
# lspci

=> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R100 QD [Radeon 7200]

```

J'utilise Xorg comme précisé dans le guide de configuration de X et non XFree86

Je suis sous KDE 3.5

J'ai suivi le "Guide de l'accélération 3D matérielle" http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/dri-howto.xml

et lorsque je test l'accélération 3D j'obtiens un rendering : no

Sous KDE je tape

```
# glxinfo | grep rendering

=> direct rendering: No

```

Je me suis dit que peut etre ma carte ne supportait pas l'accélération 3D.

Mais quand j'étais sous debian (il y a quelques années déjà) avec le meme PC, j'avais bien l'accélération 3D mais j'étais sous XFree86

J'ai alors fais quelques recherches sur google et le forum gentoo, j'ai trouvé ce post

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-152877-highlight-radeon+7200+rendering.html

et sous le forum ubuntu ceci

http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=3803&p=8 (voir les posts de Gillaume)

Ces 2 liens montrent bien que les personnes ont la meme carte vidéos que moi et ils ont réussi à faire fonctionner l'accélération 3D dessus mais en utilisant XFree86

Donc avec tous ses éléments je sais que ma carte vidéo supporte l'accélération 3D mais comment faire en utilisant Xorg

Ma question est :

- que dois je faire pour faire fonctionner l'accélération 3D sur ma carte vidéo avec XOrg

J'ai peut etre une piste

Sur ces liens ils expliquent qu'il faut mettre le module agppart avant le module radeon dans le fichier /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Mon soucis est que je n'ai pas de module radeon déclaré dans le fichier /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

En effet, il doit etre mis en dur dans la conf du noyau. (j'observe radeon avec lsmod)

J'ai cherché dans la configration de mon noyau afin de mettre le driver radeon en tant que module mais je ne sais pas où il se trouve.

Car quand je tape

```
# grep -i radeon /usr/src/linux/.config

j'obtiens

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set
```

J'ai bien le paramètre CONFIG_DRM_RADEON en module mais pas CONFIG_FB_RADEON.

Est ce la variable CONFIG_FB_RADEON qui met le driver radeon dans le noyau?

Si c'est le cas, le help de make menuconfig indique que si on met CONFIG_FB_RADEON en tant que module il faut mettre en module le "I2C support" et le "I2C bit-banging support"

```
If you say M here then "I2C support" and "I2C bit-banging support"                                                                                                        │

  │ can be build either as modules or built-in.
```

Le pb est que je ne trouve pas "I2C support" ni le "I2C bit-banging support" dans le menuconfig

Merci de votre aide

Bonne soirée et joyeuses fetes de fin d'année

Knoax

====================================================================

====================================================================

SOLUTION du PB par SuperDindon

Procédure:

Désintaller ati-drivers car ati-drivers(fglrx) pilote propriétaire ne supporte pas la carte ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R100 QD [Radeon 7200]

```
# emerge --unmerge ati-drivers
```

Désinstaller x11-drm car x11-drm est déconseillé de manière générale pour les noyaux supérieurs à 2.6.19

```
# emerge --unmerge x11-drm
```

Note: radeonfb est parfaitement compatible avec le pilote DRI libre et préférable à vesafb, c'est fglrx qui refuse de fonctionner avec autre chose que vesafb, et enfin AIGLX est activé sur demande des applications donc pas de rapport avec le problème. 

Suivre le Guide de l'accélération 3D matérielle

Activer les options suivantes dans le noyau

```
# cd /usr/src/linux ## le répertoire linux doit etre un lien sur le dernier noyau

# make menuconfig
```

 *Quote:*   

> Processor type and features
> 
> ---- [Y] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support
> 
> Device Drivers
> ...

 

Avant de compiler et d'installer les modules, il faut supprimer le répertoire actuel de modules qui n'est pas nettoyé à la désinstallation de ati-drivers et x11-drm

```
# rm -rf /lib/modules/*
```

Compiler et installer les modules

```
# make && make modules_install
```

Installer le nouveau noyau compilé

```
# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage  /boot/kernel-2.6.22-r9_v1

# cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.22-r9_v1

# cp .config /boot/config-2.6.22-r9_v1
```

Modifier grub de manière a ce qu'il prenne en compte le dernier noyau compilé

```
# nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
```

Ajouter le flag "dri" à la variable USE et radeon à la variable VIDEO_CARDS dans /etc/make.conf tel que:

 *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"
> 
> USE="(...) dri"

 

Installer le paquet xorg-x11 avec les options -uDN pour appliquer les modifications :

```
# emerge -uDN xorg-x11
```

S'assurer que eselect est positionné sur la bonne implémentation d'opengl, qui est celle de Xorg et non pas celle de fglrx ( enfin ça devrait à priori se faire automatiquement à la désinstallation d'ati-drivers ) :

```
# eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

Vérifier le fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf, on peux enlever l'option apparentée à AIGLX ( activé par défaut ),

Modifier le fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf de manière à obtenir:

```
# nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
> Identifier "ATI Technologies Inc RV100" # par ex.
> 
> # selon SuperDindon
> ...

 

Vérifier qu'il n'y a pas de bout de config lié à ati-drivers

Une fois la compilation fini, redémarrer le PC

Au redemarrage, vérifier si l'accélération 3D est activée

- Lancer le serveur X s'il n'est pas lancer

```
# startx
```

- En tant qu'un simple utilisateur, lancer la commande suivante pour tester si l'accélération 3D est active

```
# glxinfo | grep rendering

=> direct rendering: Yes

(S'il est indiqué "No", vous ne disposez pas de l'accélération 3D.)

# glxgears

(Tester le nombre d'images par seconde (FPS - Frames Per Second) pour la taille par défaut.

Ce nombre devrait être significativement plus élevé qu'avant la configuration du DRM.

Faites ce test lorsque le processeur est en train de faire le moins de traitements possibles.)
```

Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé

====================================================================

====================================================================

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

trois choses :

CONFIG_FB_RADEON = framebuffer, je crois que c'est pas compatible avec le dri ( conflit ) , ou alors c'est seulement avec fglrx ... mince je m'embrouille , dodo ...

I2C support : Devices drivers=> I2C support=> I2C_ALGORYTHM

RADEON = CONFIG_DRM_RADEON.

si tu n'as pas le drm , je pense vraiment que c'est a cause du framebuffer.

Jai trouvé ca en fouinant.

++

----------

## elgrande71

Je confirme, si on veut le framebuffer, il faut passer par vesafb ou le même genre mais pas radeonfb sinon le dri ne fonctionnera pas pour Xorg-X11.

----------

## knoax

Merci à vous pour vos liens et vos conseils

J'ai suivi votre conseil à propos de conflit entre le frame buffer radeon et le DRI

Alors j'ai retiré le frame buffer de radeon et utilise le FB_VESA.

```
# grep -i radeon .config

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

et

# grep -i vesa .config

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="640x480@60"
```

J'ai recompilé mon noyau, je l'ai installé dans /boot

Puis j'ai relancé ma machine

Lorsque j'arrive de nouveau sous KDE

 je tape et j'obtiens

```
# glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: No

```

Je pense avoir suivi vos conseils en évitant le conflit FB_RADEON et le DRI mais j'ai tjs le meme soucis.

J'ai encore une nouvelle piste

Il y a un an j'avais téléchargé le DVD live de ubuntu spécial jeu.

Et je l'avais testé avec mon PC qui pose pb avec l'accélération 3D

J'avais joué à Bobbly Volley qui utilise l'accélération 3D (en passant ce jeu est simple mais génial)

Je vais essayé de nouveau ce live DVD pour voir la conf de xorg et du noyau (si c'est possible)

Si vous avez d'autres idées je suis preneur ^_^

Bonnes fetes

Knoax

----------

## elgrande71

Commençons par le commencement : que te dis la commande suivante : lsmod ?

----------

## knoax

Merci elgrande71 de t'interesser à mon pb

voici ce que donne la commande lsmod

```
 ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nls_iso8859_1           4096  1

nls_cp437               5632  1

ipv6                  168484  8

snd_seq_midi            4000  0

snd_emu10k1_synth       4864  0

snd_emux_synth         19840  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         3456  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_event      3968  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi

snd_seq_midi_emul       4224  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq                28112  5 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq_midi_emul

snd_pcm_oss            27808  0

snd_mixer_oss          10496  1 snd_pcm_oss

sg                     18588  0

ath_pci                67232  0

ath_rate_sample         9472  1

wlan_scan_ap            3328  0

wlan_scan_sta           8192  1

wlan_xauth              1664  0

wlan_wep                5120  0

wlan_tkip               9728  2

wlan_ccmp               5760  1

wlan_acl                2944  0

wlan                  138180  10 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample,wlan_scan_ap,wlan_scan_sta,wlan_xauth,wlan_wep,wlan_tkip,wlan_ccmp,wlan_acl

ath_hal               176080  3 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

r8169                  16392  0

snd_emu10k1            93120  2 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            11296  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1

firmware_class          4864  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec         68768  1 snd_emu10k1

ac97_bus                2176  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                43396  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec

snd_seq_device          4236  5 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_timer              11652  3 snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          5256  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_util_mem            2304  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               4356  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd                    25572  14 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_seq_device,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

radeon                102304  1

drm                    49172  2 radeon

via_agp                 5504  1

agpgart                16456  2 drm,via_agp

usb_storage            55616  1

rtc                     6936  0

floppy                 40484  0

uhci_hcd               15500  0

usbcore                74120  3 usb_storage,uhci_hcd

```

J'ai lancé mon dvd live ubuntu ultimate game sur mon pc qui pose pb.

Avec le dvd live j'obtiens bien l'accélération 3D

J'ai commencé à comparer le xorg.conf de ubuntu avec celui de ma gentoo

Une des différences est que xorg_ubuntu utilise le driver ati et non radeon

fichier de xorg.conf de ubuntu

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier   "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon R100 QD [Radeon 7200]"

   Driver      "ati"

   BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection
```

et voici le fichier xorg.conf de ma gentoo

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "fr"

    Option "XkbOptions"   "eurosign:e"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "IIYAMA"

    HorizSync   30.0-130.0

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Driver      "radeon"

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Monitor     "IIYAMA"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Merci pour vos conseils

Knoax

----------

## elgrande71

Au niveau des modules (via-agp, agpgart, radeon), on est bon. Ce qu'il me faudrait, c'est le fichier /var/log/Xorg.0.log   :Wink: 

----------

## knoax

Ouf si on est bon coté modules

Voici le fichier que tu demandes

[code:1:5caa037fa5]

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux jupiter 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 #6 SMP Mon Dec 24 13:55:07 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 07 December 2007

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Dec 24 16:05:57 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "IIYAMA"

(**) |   |-->Device "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e75c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

	X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0305 card 1043,8042 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8305 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1106,0686 card 1043,8042 rev 40 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:1: chip 1106,0571 card 0000,0000 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 16 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 16 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:4: chip 1106,3057 card 1043,8042 rev 40 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8027 rev 08 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:09:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 08 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10ec,8169 card 1385,311a rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 168c,0013 card 1385,5a00 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 105a,0d30 card 105a,4d33 rev 02 class 01,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,5144 card 1002,001a rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7000000 - 0xd7dfffff (0xe00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7f00000 - 0xe3ffffff (0xc100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R100 QD [Radeon 7200] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xd7000000/19, I/O @ 0xd800/8, BIOS @ 0xd7fe0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe4000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xe3ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x70020000 - 0x7002ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd5800000 - 0xd581ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd600ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xd6800000 - 0xd68000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[5] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xd7000000 - 0xd707ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x00007000 - 0x0000703f (0x40) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x00007400 - 0x00007403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x00007800 - 0x00007807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x00008003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x00008407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0x70020000 - 0x7002ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd5800000 - 0xd581ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd600ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xd6800000 - 0xd68000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[5] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xd7000000 - 0xd707ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x00007000 - 0x0000703f (0x40) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x00007400 - 0x00007403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x00007800 - 0x00007807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x00008003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x00008407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x70020000 - 0x7002ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd5800000 - 0xd581ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd600ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd6800000 - 0xd68000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd7000000 - 0xd707ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00007000 - 0x0000703f (0x40) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00007400 - 0x00007403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00007800 - 0x00007807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x00008003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x00008407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 4.2.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 6.6.3

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.2

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.6.3) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

	ATI ES1000 515E (PCI), ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

	ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

	ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

	ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

	ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon AIW X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

	ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon QD (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x70020000 - 0x7002ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd5800000 - 0xd581ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd600ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd6800000 - 0xd68000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd7000000 - 0xd707ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00007000 - 0x0000703f (0x40) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00007400 - 0x00007403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00007800 - 0x00007807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x00008003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x00008407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x70020000 - 0x7002ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd5800000 - 0xd581ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd600ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd6800000 - 0xd68000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd7000000 - 0xd707ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[13] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[14] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00007000 - 0x0000703f (0x40) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00007400 - 0x00007403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00007800 - 0x00007807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x00008003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x00008407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[29] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[30] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONPreInit

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xd7000000: size 512KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) RADEON(0): X server will not keep DPI constant for all screen sizes

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon QD (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x5144)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xd8000000

(--) RADEON(0): BIOS at 0xd7fe0000

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.27.0

(II) RADEON(0): AGP Fast Write disabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libshadowfb.so

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=65536K, accessible=65536K (PCI BAR=131072K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(WW) RADEON(0): No Connector Info Table found!

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 2, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: IVM  Model: 2140  Serial#: 10102188

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2001  Week: 3

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen

(II) RADEON(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 40  vert.: 30

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.54

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.292 greenY: 0.604

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.297

(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 97  vid: 26025

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1792  vsize 1344  refresh: 75  vid: 20417

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1856  vsize 1392  refresh: 75  vid: 20425

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 2048  vsize 1536  refresh: 80  vid: 21729

(II) RADEON(0):  

(II) RADEON(0):  

(II) RADEON(0):  

(II) RADEON(0):  

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0026cd4021ac259a00

(II) RADEON(0): 	030b01010e281e9ae80e88a0574a9a26

(II) RADEON(0): 	12484c3fef80a965c14fc94fe1540101

(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101000000fe000000000000

(II) RADEON(0): 	0000000000000000000000fe00000000

(II) RADEON(0): 	00000000000000000000000000fe0000

(II) RADEON(0): 	000000000000000000000000000000fe

(II) RADEON(0): 	0000000000000000000000000000000b

(II) RADEON(0): End of Monitor1 EDID data --------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- DVI-D

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=60 min=12000 max=35000; xclk=18300

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): IIYAMA: Using hsync range of 30.00-130.00 kHz

(II) RADEON(0): IIYAMA: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 148.5 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"  148.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  960 961 964 1011 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 65.0 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"   65.00  1152 1178 1314 1472  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (I)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.6 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "512x384"   22.45  512 516 604 632  384 384 388 409 interlace doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   28.15  400 416 448 524  300 300 302 315 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "320x240"   18.00  320 348 376 416  240 240 242 254 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 420  240 240 242 250 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 332 352 416  240 244 246 260 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "360x200": 17.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "360x200"   17.75  360 378 414 468  200 200 202 223 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "320x200"   15.75  320 336 368 416  200 200 202 222 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "320x175"   15.75  320 336 368 416  175 191 192 222 doublescan +hsync -vsync

(--) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (400, 300) mm

(--) RADEON(0): DPI set to (81, 86)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): MM_TABLE: 01-0c-00-1f-06-00-00-66-02-00-00-06-00-00

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

	of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xd7000000 - 0xd707ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[3] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x70020000 - 0x7002ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd5800000 - 0xd581ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd600ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd6800000 - 0xd68000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd7000000 - 0xd707ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

	[15] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[16] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[17] 0	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00007000 - 0x0000703f (0x40) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00007400 - 0x00007403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00007800 - 0x00007807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x00008003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x00008407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[32] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[33] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit d8000000 0

(**) RADEON(0): Map: 0xd8000000, 0x04000000

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xd8000000,0x4000000)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSave

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveMode(0x8214798)

(**) RADEON(0): Read: 0x0000003c 0x000301f7 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Read: rd=60, fd=503, pd=3

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveMode returns 0x8214798

(==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "pci:0000:01:00.0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf89d1000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf89d1000 to 0xb7f6f000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd8000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f000201 [AGP 0x1106/0x0305; Card 0x1002/0x5144]

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring handle = 0xe4000000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring mapped at 0xb38e1000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring read ptr handle = 0xe4101000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring read ptr mapped at 0xb7c03000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xe4102000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0xb36e1000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART texture map handle = 0xe4302000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART Texture map mapped at 0xb3201000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0xd7000000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(**) RADEON(0): DRI New memory map param

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x04000000

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xdbffd800

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONModeInit()

1280x1024     157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 (24,32) +H +V

1280x1024     157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 (24,32) +H +V

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch = 10485920 bytes (virtualX = 1280, displayWidth = 1280)

(**) RADEON(0): dc=15750, of=15750, fd=350, pd=1

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInit returns 0x8215148

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xdbffd800

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0):   Map Changed ! Applying ...

(**) RADEON(0):   Map applied, resetting engine ...

(**) RADEON(0): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(0): Memory map updated.

(**) RADEON(0): Programming CRTC1, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Wrote: 0x0000003c 0x0000015e 0x00000000 (0x0000a400)

(**) RADEON(0): Wrote: rd=60, fd=350, pd=0

(**) RADEON(0): GRPH_BUFFER_CNTL from 20207c7c to 201c7c7c

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(0)

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up initial surfaces

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing fb layer

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up accel memmap

(II) RADEON(0): CP in BM mode

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 MB GART aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): Using 5 MB for GART textures

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1280,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1024) to (1280,1026)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7165

(II) RADEON(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0x1400000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x1900000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 34816 kb for textures at offset 0x1e00000

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing backing store

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(**) RADEON(0): DRI Finishing init !

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 11

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 5111808

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xdbffd800 is: 0xdbffd800

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0xe47fe400

(**) RADEON(0): GRPH_BUFFER_CNTL from 20207c7c to 201c7c7c

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up final surfaces

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Acceleration

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled

(**) RADEON(0): EngineInit (32/32)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch for acceleration = 160

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

	Solid Lines

	Dashed Lines

	Scanline Image Writes

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		32 256x256 slots

		16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing DPMS

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Cursor

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1026)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7161

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing color map

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing DGA

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Xv

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): Using Radeon bus access method

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "Radeon multimedia bus" initialized.

(II) Loading sub module "fi1236"

(II) LoadModule: "fi1236"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia//fi1236_drv.so

(II) Module fi1236: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "uda1380"

(II) LoadModule: "uda1380"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia//uda1380_drv.so

(II) Module uda1380: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "msp3430"

(II)

----------

## elgrande71

Est-ce que ton compte utilisateur fait parti du groupe video (à voir dans /etc/group) ?

Essaie de lancer Xorg sous root et regarde si tu as l'accélération dri drm.

----------

## knoax

Ouf si on est bon coté modules

Voici le fichier que tu demandes

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux jupiter 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 #6 SMP Mon Dec 24 13:55:07 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 07 December 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Dec 24 16:05:57 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "IIYAMA"

(**) |   |-->Device "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

....

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e75c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONPreInit

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xd7000000: size 512KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

...

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(WW) RADEON(0): No Connector Info Table found!

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

....

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- DVI-D

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=60 min=12000 max=35000; xclk=18300

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

....

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 11

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 5111808

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xdbffd800 is: 0xdbffd800

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0xe47fe400

(**) RADEON(0): GRPH_BUFFER_CNTL from 20207c7c to 201c7c7c

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up final surfaces

...

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/radeon_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/radeon_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

```

Désolé pour la longueur de mon fichier

J'avoue ne pas avoir pensé à regarder le log

Mais j'avais cherché du coté du site du projet DRI et il parlait bcp de radeon_dri.so

Et je vois que dans mon log je n'ai pas ce fameux radeon_dri.so

Si tu as une idée, je vais cherché du coté de google

Merci elgrande71 pour ton interet à mon pb (surtout en periode de fete)

Knoax

----------

## knoax

Mon utilisateur est bien dans le groupe video

Je pense que le pb vient que je n'ai pas le radeon_dri.so

Knoax

----------

## elgrande71

Essaie de rajouter dans xorg.conf, la commande suivante :

Section "ServerLayout"

        Option         "AIGLX" "false"

EndSection

----------

## knoax

J'ai modifié mon xorg.conf selon tes recommandation

Mais malheureusement je n'ai tjs pas l'accélération 3D

Selon moi (mais je suis qu'un noob) il ne faut pas désactivé "AIGLX" mais générer le fichier qui lui manque c'est à dire /usr/lib/dri/radeon_dri.so

En effet, dans le répertoire /usr/lib/dri j'ai fglrx_dri.so et non radeon_dri.so

Comment puis je faire pour obtenir radeon_dri.so

En tout cas elgrande71, je te remercie pour tout, tes conseils, ton temps consacré à mon soucis

Knoax

----------

## elgrande71

As-tu installé le paquetage ati-drivers ?

----------

## knoax

J'ai modifié mon xorg.conf selon tes recommandation

Mais malheureusement je n'ai tjs pas l'accélération 3D

Selon moi (mais je suis qu'un noob) il ne faut pas désactivé "AIGLX" mais générer le fichier qui lui manque c'est à dire /usr/lib/dri/radeon_dri.so

En effet, dans le répertoire /usr/lib/dri j'ai fglrx_dri.so et non radeon_dri.so

Comment puis je faire pour obtenir radeon_dri.so

En tout cas elgrande71, je te remercie pour tout, tes conseils, ton temps consacré à mon soucis

Knoax

----------

## knoax

Je n'ai pas installé paquetage ati-drivers car j'ai appris que c'était un paquetage propriétaire et que le module radeon supportait le DRI

knoax

----------

## elgrande71

 *knoax wrote:*   

> J'ai modifié mon xorg.conf selon tes recommandation
> 
> Mais malheureusement je n'ai tjs pas l'accélération 3D
> 
> Selon moi (mais je suis qu'un noob) il ne faut pas désactivé "AIGLX" mais générer le fichier qui lui manque c'est à dire /usr/lib/dri/radeon_dri.so
> ...

 

Le fichier /usr/lib/dri/fglx_dri.so appartient au paquetage x11-drivers/ati-drivers .

As-tu pensé aussi à exécuter la commande suivante : eselect opengl set xorg-x11 ?

----------

## knoax

Tu as raison le fichier /usr/lib/dri/fglx_dri.so appartient au paquetage x11-drivers/ati-drivers. 

J'ai un gentooiste qui m'a fortement conseillé d'utiliser le pilote opensource radeon et non pas propriétaire tel que ati-driver car ma carte était ancienne donc nul besoin de ati-driver

Au début j'avais utilisé le pilote propriétaire mais je n'obtenais pas impossible de lancer le serveru X donc pas de bureau KDE.

Puis lorsque je suis passé avec le pilote open source tout a fonctionné (hormis l'accélération 3D)

J'ai remarqué que je n'ai pas désinstallé ati-driver.

De plus j'ai noté dans la FAQ Gentoo concernant les cartes ATI, on pouvait utiliser les modules du paquets x11-drm

Donc je vais d'abord désinstaller ati-driver puis installé x11-drm

Si ça ne fonctionne tjs pas alors je réinstallerai ati-driver et j'utiliserai la commande que tu m'as fourni.

Je pars pour le réveillon de noel, je te souhaite à bon noel elgrande71 et merci encore pour tout

Knoax

----------

## elgrande71

 *knoax wrote:*   

> Tu as raison le fichier /usr/lib/dri/fglx_dri.so appartient au paquetage x11-drivers/ati-drivers. 
> 
> J'ai un gentooiste qui m'a fortement conseillé d'utiliser le pilote opensource radeon et non pas propriétaire tel que ati-driver car ma carte était ancienne donc nul besoin de ati-driver
> 
> Au début j'avais utilisé le pilote propriétaire mais je n'obtenais pas impossible de lancer le serveru X donc pas de bureau KDE.
> ...

 

De rien, par contre, je te conseillerai d'enlever de la compilation le module radeon de ton noyau (kernel) pour qu'il ne fasse pas de conflit avec le paquetage x11-drm .

Bonne Fêtes de fin d'année à toi.   :Wink: 

----------

## SuperDindon

Hmm.. on t'induit en erreur depuis le début  :Shocked: 

ati-drivers(fglrx) ne supporte pas ta carte, le seul choix possible est le pilote libre ce qui n'est pas un mal. Donc commences par désinstaller complètement ati-drivers. De plus le DRM intégré au noyau est suffisament récent pour ta carte, et x11-drm est déconseillé de manière générale, donc désinstalles aussi x11-drm.

Autres erreurs ci-dessus : radeonfb est parfaitement compatible avec le pilote DRI libre et préférable à vesafb, c'est fglrx qui refuse de fonctionner avec autre chose que vesafb, et enfin AIGLX est activé sur demande des applications donc pas de rapport avec le problème.

Voilà ce qu'il faut faire : 

Actives ces options dans le noyau :

 *Quote:*   

> Processor type and features
> 
> ---- [Y] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support
> 
> Device Drivers
> ...

 

Compiles, et avant d'installer les modules supprimes d'abord le répertoire actuel de modules qui n'est pas nettoyé à la désinstallation de ati-drivers et x11-drm, avec par ex. la commande :

 *Quote:*   

> rm -rf /lib/modules/*

 

Une fois le noyau compilé et installé, ajoutes le flag "dri" à ton USE ainsi que cette ligne dans /etc/make.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"
> 
> USE="(...) dri"

 

Puis émerge le paquet xorg-x11 avec les options -uDN pour appliquer les modifications :

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -uDN xorg-x11

 

Pendant la compilation tu peux en profiter pour t'assurer que eselect est positionné sur la bonne implémentation d'opengl, qui est celle de Xorg et non pas celle de fglrx ( enfin ça devrait à priori se faire automatiquement à la désinstall d'ati-drivers ) :

 *Quote:*   

> eselect opengl set xorg-x11

 

Et enfin, vérifier le fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Tu peux enlever l'option apparentée à AIGLX ( activé par défaut ), et tu dois avoir ceci quelque part dans le fichier :

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>         Identifier      "ATI Technologies Inc RV100"          # par ex.
> 
>         Driver          "ati"                                               # driver générique pour les ATI qui choisit le bon driver selon la carte 
> ...

 

Assures-toi aussi qu'il n'y a pas de bout de config lié à ati-drivers.

Puis une fois la compil finie, redémarres et ça devrait marcher.

----------

## knoax

Whaaouuu je te remercie SuperDindon, tu m'as fais une proc du tonnerre. De plus ça correspond tout à fait avec tout ce que j'ai pu lire à droite et à gauche

Je ne peux malheureusement pas tester ta proc sur mon Pc car je suis actuellement pas chez moi. Grrrrr

Néanmoins j'ai une tite question

A la fin de ta proc tu me parle d'édition du fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
> Identifier "ATI Technologies Inc RV100" # par ex.
> 
> Driver "ati" # driver générique pour les ATI qui choisit le bon driver selon la carte
> ...

 

La ligne 

 *Quote:*   

> Driver "ati" # driver générique pour les ATI qui choisit le bon driver selon la carte

 

appelle le module ati mais ce n'est pas le pilote propriétaire?

ne devrai je pas plutot utiliser

 *Quote:*   

> Driver "radeon"

 

dans le fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?

En tout cas je suis pressé d'essayé ta proc.

Merci encore SuperDindon et joyeuses fetes

Knoax

----------

## knoax

Bonjour

Je viens de suivre la proc de superdindon et au lieu d'utiliser driver=ATI j'ai utiliser driver = radeon dans mon fichier /etc/W11/xorg.cong

Tout fonctionne, j'ai bien l'accélération 3D

Merci encore superDindon

Knoax

----------

